# Some Bubble..



## Ryder (Nov 14, 2011)

Heres the last batch of Bubble I made.. I use Subs method only difference is I have 5 gallon bags instead of 1 gallons... This batch was Pre98BubbaKush,Flo,and Bubba XDPDoja..... The 90 and 73 are my favorite bags most of the time.. Heres a few shots of my Hash .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2011)

Excellent looking hash.  Enjoy!  I love bubble hash.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2011)

:aok: :hubba:


----------



## Ryder (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys.. I love some good bubble.. Im doing my next run in a few days.. It will be Chem4 and Blueberry.. Should be a nice one fingers crossed. I handpressed this out for kicks.. Be huffing it tonite watching MNF.. Peace... Ryder..:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice chunk Ryder.....enjoy that puppy.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 14, 2011)

Im not gonna lie Im pretty jealous.  I got all my leaves from my last harvest in the freezer im gonna wait till my current ones are done and the ones I got at christmas then Imma try first go at making some bubble.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys.. I love some good bubble.. Im doing my next run in a few days.. It will be Chem4 and Blueberry.. Should be a nice one fingers crossed. I handpressed this out for kicks.. Be huffing it tonite watching MNF.. Peace... Ryder..:icon_smile:


 
That looks Awesome,

 I got a bunch too run, I hear its all about the 90 bag, do you agree?

I need to get new bags and think i need to make sure it has a 90 in it.

I need the pack to cover -13.5, but i didnt say that.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 14, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> That looks Awesome,
> 
> I got a bunch too run, I hear its all about the 90 bag, do you agree?
> 
> ...


  Thankyou guys for checking it out.....Absolutely I agree.. To me the 90 is the Money Bag... I really like 73 as well.... On certain Indica strains I find the 45 to be quite good as well.. Bubble Away!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

Load it up Brother...and pass that Bubble over

I Love Bubble


----------



## Ryder (Nov 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Load it up Brother...and pass that Bubble over
> 
> I Love Bubble


 Ere You Go 4u2.... Smoke some bubbley.. New run tomorrow with Chem4,Blueberry and BlueGeez.. Lots of small buds and high resin sugar leaves from the Chem.. Happy Melting everyone .....:icon_smile:


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

NateG said:
			
		

> *want*


Well Im not sure i understand.. But I think you mean you want to learn how.... Its Subs method and its very simple to get good bubble... Start with good material, use good bags.. temps and beat the hell out of it by hand... I have 5 gallon bags and I use a small aluminum oar and a hockey stick.... Go brutal and cold and melt away... Subs Method is available here and everywhere very simple and effective for kill bubble..


----------

